# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Cross-over of Footpath/nature strip cost

## JArmstrong

Hi
I want to do a Cross-over of council Footpath/nature strip.
Dimensions 3m wide x 5.5m long (16.5 sqm).
Plain concrete.
At the end of a cul de sac, so gutter is correct height all around.
Excavated material can be left on my property.
Currently just grass.
Sandy subbase.
I have reo and chairs and would be on site if required.
I live at Lindfield (2070) on the north shore of Sydney.
Just wondering if I could get a rough estimate of cost ?

----------

